# Older Admiral TV



## atdopson (Feb 23, 2008)

I have an older Admiral TV it works great however I lost the remote and cannot adjust the picture. Its too dark. I bought a universal remote and it works the TV but it still cannot access the menu to adjust the picture can anyone help?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Try this site http://www.tvbitz.com/R2/SelectModel.asp?brand=ADMIRAL&gclid=CJm455ao2ZECFQhIMAodY0SjWg

I think you will probably have to buy a replacement remote,as the universal ones never seem to be able to allow you access to menus for some reason ...they just perform basic functions ....


----------

